# [FH10] Farbechtheit



## Bomber (16. März 2005)

Hallo!

Ich hab ein dickes Problem: Ich hab für nen Tshirt-Offset-Druck ein Vektorlogo gemacht.
Die Farben etc sehen in FH10 auch gut aus, leider ist das nicht mehr der Fall wenn ich das eps-File mit Photoshop rastere. Dann sind alle Farben viel heller.

Jetzt bin ich natürlich einigermaßen verwirrt. Wenn ich den Jungs vom Druckservice nun die eps schicke, werden die Farben dann so aussehen wie in Photoshop oder wie in Freehand? Kann ich irgendwie einstellen wie PS die Farben umsetzt, weil die haben wirklich garnix mehr mit der in FH eingegebenen Farbe zu tun.. 

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen, danke im voraus.

Bombär


----------



## Bomber (16. März 2005)

> Arbeite in Freehand und in Photoshop mal im gleichen (CMYK-) Farbraum, dann müßten Deine Farbverfälschungen verschwunden sein



das habe ich dank der suchfunktion gefunden, weiß aber leider nicht was damit gemeint ist


----------



## jensen (16. März 2005)

Hallo,

sicher hilft dir das weiter:
http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials194004.html

mfg!
jens


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (16. März 2005)

Wenn du eine Farbechtheit willst darfst du dich eh nicht an die Bidlschirmanzeige halten sonder must dich nach den mathematischen werdten richten die dir Freehand anzeigt.
Desweiteren sind die Farben in Freehand standartmäßig zu dunkel, was aber eigentlich egal ist da der Drucker das Druckt was du an Zahlenwerten für eine Farbe angibst.
Dafür gibt es ja auch DCS-Bücher.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Ellie (16. März 2005)

Hallo,

was ist denn T-Shirt-Offset-Druck?

Üblich sind folgende Druckverfahren:

Flock- oder Flexdruck, dann brauchen die nur die Vektoren, denn die Folie gibt die Farbe vor und kann nicht frei ausgesucht werden.

Im Siebdruck ist es ähnlich, durch die große Rasterweite werden die Farben nicht "gemischt" sondern einzelnd ausgewählt, Farbverläufe sind nur schwer realisierbar und sehen entsprechend grob aus. Für ein Einzelstück viel zu teuer.

Transferdruck, hier wird auf eine Transferfolie per Farblaserkopierer deine Vorlage entweder kopiert oder direkt ab Datei ausgedruckt. Farbabweichungen sind da ziemlich sicher zu erwarten. Bei dunklen T-Shirts muß der Druck weiß hinterlegt werden, d.h. da stellt sich niemand hin und schneidet per Hand das Motiv oder gar einen Schriftuzg aus.

Dann gibt es noch den Sublimationsdruck, der geht mit Spezialfarbe nur auf spezielle Materialien und auch hier kommt es zwangsläufig zu Farbabweichungen.

Es gibt noch Flocktransfer etc., aber ebenfalls nur für höhere Auflagen geeignet.

Warum gibt es denn überhaupt Farbabweichungen? Ich hab schon in mehreren Copyshops gearbeitet und keiner dort hat auch nur einen Gedanken an Kallibration der Geräte gemacht und die wenigsten kennen den Begriff "Farbraum". Und für eine kleine Auflage macht sich auch niemand die Mühe und druckt ein einzelnes T-Shirt solange bis die Farbe stimmt. Meist werden Standarteinstellungen genommen, hat deine Datei ein Farbprofil eingebunden kann das nach hinten losgehen, weil zwei Farbprofile geben einen häßlichen Grünstich (Profilfehler schimpft sich das dann).

Dann verändert sich die Farbe nicht nur auf dem Transfermedium sondern auch noch einmal einen Tick beim Druckvorgang, je nachdem wie der Untergrund beschaffen ist.

Und wenn Du mir noch sagst wie das wirklich gedruckt wird, dann kann ich dir sagen, wie die Datei am besten rüberkommt. Ok?

LG,
Ellie


----------

